

Bitcoin Startup Circle Secures $17M Venture Financing - ca98am79
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-26/bitcoin-startup-circle-internet-secures-funding-for-17-million.html?cmpid=yhoo

======
lmg643
if bitcoin is going to be successful, there's room for more than one major
player in the merchant services space. i would agree that coinbase seems to
have a big lead - they are operational - and have a clear path to success.
circle more vague, perhaps the pitch is that they are more "seasoned" \-
although doing much the same thing.

i will admit, that when i wrote circle just now, i almost wrote "color".
freudian slip perhaps. we'll see.

~~~
wmf
BitPay existed before Coinbase, so there are at least two players in the
market now.

------
salibhai
This is great news. They want to make digital currencies easier to use. We
won't see big jumps until bitcoin gets past the crude stage that it's in now.

~~~
bdcs
What dies this company even do? It looks like they're competing with Coinbase
(and have raised more money than them!), but do they have any traction?

~~~
etchalon
They haven't release a product yet.

So, no. They do not have any traction.

~~~
haakon
They haven't launched, but today they announced their products:
[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/03/26/start-up-unveils-
bitc...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/03/26/start-up-unveils-bitcoin-
payments-product-and-additional-financing/?_php=true&_type=blogs&smid=tw-
share&_r=0)

------
rebelidealist
I wish all these millions of investment dollar would go to a better version of
BitCoin. BT is a major breakthru but it is still in an alpha stage. The main
problem is that it is deflationary, to support a global economy it needs to
slightly inflationary.

~~~
kristianp
The Economics Of Bitcoin – Why Mainstream Economists Lie About Deflation:
[http://www.libertariannews.org/2011/06/11/the-economics-
of-b...](http://www.libertariannews.org/2011/06/11/the-economics-of-bitcoin-
why-mainstream-economist-lie-about-deflation/)

I'm not convinced either way. The main problem I have with bitcoin's supply,
which it shares with many alternatives, is that supply is decreasing
exponentially over time, making early adopters rich. Then again you could say
the same about people who invested in google before its IPO, or even soon
after.

------
Xcelerate
If someone figures out how to make it as easy as going online, entering your
debit card number, and supplying a Bitcoin address to send to, I could see
Bitcoin gaining momentum.

------
coldcode
Announce you are a bitcoin startup - get millions in VC. Foolproof. Or proof
there are always fools ready to hand out money for trendy things?

~~~
jon_dahl
Don't you mean:

Sell your company for $360M. Join the new company as CTO, and sell for $3.4B.
IPO your next company. Get millions in VC. Foolproof.

